# Illipe Butter



## Saponificarian (May 13, 2017)

Hello All,

I am new here and I am sorry if this not allowed but I have read through the rules to confirm if what I am about to is wrong and I didn't see anything so here goes....

I got a good deal on Illipe butter direct from Indonesia to Nigeria. I got the unrefined butter at $10 per kg. I decided to not use Palm oil anymore once I run out of the one I got from Soaper's choice. Even though I am from a Palm producing country, I have not being able to get a source in my country that produces the RBD white palm oil I get from Soaper's choice and Soap Kitchen. We have an abundance of the red palm oil though. 

I decided to read up on Palm oil production and I nearly wept because that is not what is happening here in Nigeria. During my research I stumbled on the Masarang foundation who are trying to help the Orangutans and also work on reforestation of the Indonesia rainforest and are encouraging people to use Illipe butter instead of Palm.The part of the money goes back to the people of Borneo.

I got in touch with them and I made an order and I received my order last week. Illipe butter is amazing! I have used it in a body cream for me and my baby and it is lush! I got a sample of soap from them made with 33% Illipe butter. Best creamy soap I have ever used and so mild.. I haven't had time to Soap with the butter though(Got it on Thursday).

Google the foundation. Get in touch with Dirk (Tell him Sarah referred you) and if you need his email I am happy to give it here on this forum. 

*Disclaimer: *I am not affiliated with Masarang foundation. I don't know anybody that works there and I don't get any commission or any rebate if you buy from them.I am just trying to pay it forward for all that I have learnt and will learn on this forum.

Thanks.


----------



## CTAnton (May 13, 2017)

Thank you for posting this Sarah! I just sent them an e mail to see what my costs would be to ship 5 kilos to the States. Just an FYI...its 12 dollars a kilo now....maybe we should do a group buy?


----------



## WeaversPort (May 13, 2017)

Thank you so much for posting this! I'll look into it as well.. Hopefully it can be an affordable alternative here in the USA as well!

I'd also be willing to go into a group buy. Maybe we could get the price down for a large order, as well. Know anyone good at haggling?


----------



## Spunky (May 13, 2017)

A FB coop im in currently has an preorder going that includes Illipe. I never thought of using it in soap. (I am getting Tacuma, Murumuru, and Buriti to use in other products!) Another FB co op I'm in always has it in stock (or aims to anyway). 

What price per pound is a good price?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 14, 2017)

Saponificarian said:


> I decided to not use Palm oil anymore once I run out of the one I got  from Soaper's choice. Even though I am from a Palm producing country, I  have not being able to get a source in my country that produces the RBD  white palm oil I get from Soaper's choice and Soap Kitchen. We have an  abundance of the red palm oil though.


Hi Sarah,

I buy RBD palm from Soapers Choice but I also buy red palm from the African Market -- a 45-minute drive from our home. I make PKO + Palm + Olive Oil soap -- a family favorite -- sometimes with the RBD, sometimes with red palm. Other than the color, I don't notice any difference between the two. So, I'm curious, why not use the red palm if it's in abundance in your country? What am I missing here?


----------



## Soapprentice (May 14, 2017)

Thank you for letting us know Saponificarian. I would love to get in touch with them and discuss the cost with shipping to India as well.
Anyone from India who wants to do group buy too?


----------



## Saponificarian (May 14, 2017)

Hello CTAnton and WeaversPort. I am glad the info helped. $12 eh? I lucked out then. I bought 10kg though: 8kg of the Unrefined and 2 kg of the refined. The refined was about $12 per kg(I was given a flat rate of 10kg for both unrefined and refined). Who are you speaking with? I spoke with Dirk. 

Hello Zany_In_Co. I tried the red palm oil at 10% in one of my experimental batches a few months ago when I started soaping, I didn't like the deep deep yellow color and there was an oily film all over the soap I didn't like. Some of my testers liked it but I didn't. Superfat was 5%. At what percentage did you use the red palm oil if you don't mind me asking?

I did an experiment with 2 oils soap and I did 80% Palm oil with 20%PKO with Palm oil from Soapkitchen. It was an okay soap with lots of lather though fluffy lather but I was shocked, it wasn't as bad as I was expecting it to be and there was no oily film even at 80%. So I figured the red palm oil might have cause the oily film so I stopped using it.

Hello Spunky. I don't have an idea about how much a good rate will be. I know it is much cheaper buying from them than buying from anywhere else though even with shipping. Plus I wanted to support the foundation too so win win for me.


----------



## CTAnton (May 14, 2017)

Sarah I haven't talked to anyone yet. I did mention your name in my e mail and did ask for Dirk.


----------



## Saponificarian (May 14, 2017)

Hello CTAnton. Dirk did get your email because he sent me an email to confirm that he's been getting requests and he also asked for the forum link so I am sure he will check the forum soon.


----------



## CTAnton (May 14, 2017)

I just heard from him Sarah..he offered me the same price of USD 10 per kilo for the crude butter. He's checking to see if there's a possibility of cheaper slower shipping to the US


----------



## Saponificarian (May 14, 2017)

Good good CTAnton. The group buy is a good idea though as that would help with shipping.


----------



## djoudshoorn (May 14, 2017)

Hello all, 

Many thanks indeed Sarah for introducing us to this forum. We are very happy to see so many positive reactions. Some of the people who responded to this thread have already contacted me and we are trying to find solutions for the shipping costs. We will check it out at the post office tomorrow morning. Many thanks all for your support! 

Best regards,
Dirk-Jan


----------



## cmzaha (May 14, 2017)

I would certainly be interested in some, since I am almost out.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 15, 2017)

Saponificarian;646508   I tried the red palm oil at 10% ... I didn't like the deep deep yellow color and there was an oily film all over the soap I didn't like. Some of my testers liked it but I didn't. Superfat was 5%. At what percentage did you use the red palm oil if you don't mind me asking?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't mind at all, Sarah... here ya' go:
> 
> 32% distilled water
> 2% superfat/lye discount
> ...


----------



## Saponificarian (May 15, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I don't mind at all, Sarah... here ya' go:
> 
> 32% distilled water
> 2% superfat/lye discount
> ...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 15, 2017)

Saponificarian said:


> Thank you so much Zany. I will try this recipe this evening and let you know how it goes.



You're very welcome, Sarah. I'm looking forward to reading results. I hope it works well for you. I forgot to include:

TEMPS: 100°F-120°F (38°C-49°C)
CURE: 4-6 weeks


----------



## djoudshoorn (Jun 1, 2017)

Dear all, 

Just wanted to let you know that we are still awaiting quotes from our shipping company what would be the cost to ship 500 kgs of our butter to the US. In the mean time we also contacted Soapers Choice in order to see if they would be interested in becoming a distributor for our products, thanks to a tip from forum member Zany_in_CO. We hope they respond soon! 

Best regards,
Dirk-Jan


----------



## Saponificarian (Jun 1, 2017)

Good good Dirk-Jan. Really hope you hear back from Soaper's Choice.


----------



## CTAnton (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow! That could be a perfect fit for both! Good luck Dirk-Jan!!


----------



## djoudshoorn (Jun 13, 2017)

Just FYI, we didn't hear back yet from Soapers' Choice, but we just sent them a reminder. Hopefully we get a reply soon. 
We did get information about the shipping costs, if we would ship a small shipment of 500 kg (1100 lbs), it should not cost more than $1 per kg, or $2.20 per pound, including documents. 
Hope to get back to you soon with good news!


----------

